# Нужна ли операция?



## Виктор 123 (7 Апр 2015)

При МРТ исследовании у меня выявили:дорзальная экструзия диска:медианно-парамедианная правосторонняя сублигаментарная L5/S1 размером 0,9 см с каудальной миграциее вдоль заднего контура тела S1 позвонка на 0,8 см в медианно и правом парамедианном секторах без секвестрации (связь с тканью диска сохранена) с минимальной значительной деформацией дурального мешка и компрессией правого корешка на уровне бокового кармана; позвоночный канал на уровне пролабирования диска сужен до 1,2 см/относительный стеноз/ просет корешковых каналов на уровне межпозвонкового диска асимметричен D<S значительно сужен справа, минимально слева.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Апр 2015)

Оперируют не МРТ, а пациента.
А у пациента что-нибудь, болит?


----------



## La murr (8 Апр 2015)

*Виктор 123*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Виктор 123 (8 Апр 2015)

Да болит.поясница точнее в районе копчика,правая нога от бедра и до стопы сама стопа не болит,начал неметь большой палец, пах и опускается до середины бедра. больно стоять сидеть и ходить на правую ногу прихрамываю.не могу наклониться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Апр 2015)

Прихрамываете от боли или от слабости?
Ходить на пятках и носках можете?
Какое и как долго проводится лечение?


----------



## Виктор 123 (9 Апр 2015)

прихрамываю от боли.на носках могу ходить а на пятках могу но через боль.лечусь уже год уколы мильгамма, ксефокам мидокалм.терафлекс тебантин нимесил свечи вольтареновые новокаиновые мазь найз


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2015)

А дата МРТ?


----------



## Виктор 123 (10 Апр 2015)

мрт 13.09.2014


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Апр 2015)

На работу ходите?


----------



## Виктор 123 (11 Апр 2015)

сейчас нет пришлось уволиться.работал водителем, 8 часов за рулем и к вечеру боли адские.у меня нога болит постоянно, а если какая либо нагрузка то начинает болеть еще и поясница.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2015)

Полгода не работаете. Ничего не помогает.
Мануального терапевта нет.
Так может на операцию?


----------



## Виктор 123 (12 Апр 2015)

У мануального терапевта был сначала небольшое облегчение или мне так показалось а потом боли все теже и вернулись.операцию я боюсь делать, мне сказали что никаких гарантий что эта грыжа не появится снова и к тому же могу вообще инвалидом остаться.может я еще не все попробовал?может есть какие-то препараты мази или еще что-то?


----------



## конст2013 (12 Апр 2015)

Виктор 123 написал(а):


> У мануального терапевта был сначала небольшое облегчение или мне так показалось а потом боли все теже и вернулись.операцию я боюсь делать, мне сказали что никаких гарантий что эта грыжа не появится снова и к тому же могу вообще инвалидом остаться.может я еще не все попробовал?может есть какие-то препараты мази или еще что-то?


Мази конечно попробуйте разные :согревающие,охлаждающие,вперемешку.А лфк в острый период пробовали или нет не написано.


----------



## Виктор 123 (13 Апр 2015)

нет


----------



## La murr (13 Апр 2015)

*Виктор 123*, посмотрите рекомендации по правильному поведению и комплексы упражнений ЛФК для разных периодов - http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Апр 2015)

Виктор 123 написал(а):


> У мануального терапевта был сначала небольшое облегчение или мне так показалось а потом боли все теже и вернулись.операцию я боюсь делать, мне сказали что никаких гарантий что эта грыжа не появится снова и к тому же могу вообще инвалидом остаться.может я еще не все попробовал?может есть какие-то препараты мази или еще что-то?


Вернется грыжа или нет, зависит не от операции, а от Вашего последующего поведения.
Операция не решает все проблемы навсегда, она решает проблему вот этой боли и вот этой грыжи. Сейчас-то болит она, ее и лечить надо.


----------



## Виктор 123 (14 Апр 2015)

спасибо!


----------

